# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  الإجهاض التلقائي.. أسبابه، وطرق الوقاية منه..!

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* أسبـــاب الإجهــــاض التلقائي عديدة، من بينها:


1. وجود عيب أو تشوه تكويني في البويضة الملقحة أو الحيوان المنوي للزوج، مما يشوه الجنين منذ بدء تكوينه ويؤدي إلى موته، وبالتالي، إلى إجهاضه، وهذا يشكل، حوالي 50% من الإجهاضات وأسبابه معروفه، ويحدث خلال الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى من الحمل.

2. وجود عيب وتشوه في الرحم عند الأم مثل انقسام الرحم إلى رحمين، وهو نقص في التكوين، ونسبته للأسف عالية في لبنان وسوريا نظرا لكثرة الزيجات بين ذوي القربى. وقد تسنى لي في يوم واحد معالجة سيدتين أصيبتا بإجهاض بسبب انقسام الرحم إلى قسمين، وهذه الحالة نادرة جدا، تقضي معالجتها إعادة تكوين الرحم أو إزالة الرحمين، ونسبة نجاح هذه العملية عالية إذا روعيت بعض الشروط الجراحية الدقيقة.

3. الاختلالات الهورمونية ، وهي كناية عن نقص في هورمونات التعشيش يؤدي إلى عدم اكتمال الحمل. وتنكشف هذه العاهة عند الأم بمجرد إجراء فحوص هورمونية للبول والدم تعطي بعدها الأدوية المناسبة.

4. بعض الأمراض الزهرية والتناسلية والفيروسية . مثل السفلس والكريب الشديد وذات الرئة والحصبة الألمانية، إذ إن كل هذه الأمراض تؤدي إلى إصابة الجنين وموته وإجهاضه.

5. الضربات واللكمات - ونحن الأطباء نعلق أهمية كبرى على الوقوع والصدمات لما تسببه من تعريض الحامل للإجهاض - وهذه تختلف تبعا لصحة الحامل ووضعها النفسي والجسدي. فمن الحوامل من تقع من مكان عال أو تصطدم سيارتها فتكسر رجلها دون أن يحصل لها إجهاض، ومنهم من تجهض بمجرد قيامها برحله طويلة في سيارة أو إثر تعرضها لخوف مفاجئ. وقد شاهدت حوادث إجهاض كثيرة ناتجة عن حزن ورعب وخوف بسبب الحوادث المؤلمة في لبنان. لهذا يوصي بعض الأطباء بعدم حمل أشياء ثقيلة وعدم ركوب السيارات إلى مسافات طويلة والابتعاد عن المناسبات المرعبة والمخيفة.

6. العمليات الجراحية الطارئة التي تتعرض لها المرآة خلال الحمل، فقد يكون البنج والأدوية سببا للإجهاض .

7. نقص التغذية والفيتامينات وقد وجد الدكتور إيفانس ( Evans ) وجماعته أن نقصان بعض الفيتامينات مثل ( Vit . E ) و ( Vit . A ) يسبب موت الجنين والإجهاض عند المرآة .

8. تناول الأدوية والمواد السامة ، وهي أيضا تسبب إما الإجهاض أو تشوه الجنين، وذلك نظرا لتأثير الأدوية المصنوعة . حاليا، من مركبات غريبة عن جسم الإنسان لا تتآلف ونمو الجنين.

9. بعض الأمراض التي تصيب السيدة الحامل قد تؤدي إلى الإجهاض كالأمراض المعدية والحميات التي يرافقها ارتفاع شديد في درجة الحرارة ورعشة أو رجفة . والحميراء والحصبة الألمانية، والأنفلونزا وسائر الفيروسات والميكروبات التي لها القدرة على اختراق المشيمة كالهربس والزهري والملاريا.

10. مرض السكري الذي يسبب مشاكل عديدة للحامل، ومن بينها وفاة الجنين قبل ولادته، وكذلك ارتفاع ضغط الدم الذي يؤدي إلى اختلال وظيفة المشيمة مما يؤثر على الجنين وبالتالي يحدث الإجهاض.

11. اختلاف عامل ريزوس الدم بين الزوج والزوجة ( سلبي - إيجابي ) يؤدي بدوره إلى الإجهاض المتكرر بعد ولادة طفل أو طفلين.

12. العدوى بجرثومة التوكسوبلازموز (Toxoplasmosis) وهذه تسبب موت الأجنة والإسقاط بنسبة عالية وهي منتشرة في بلادنا، ويسببها أكل اللحم النيء والتعرض لبراز القطط الموبوءة.

13. الانفعالات النفسية والصدمات العصبية، التي ينتج عنها حزن كبير لها تأثير مباشرة على الرحم يؤدي إلى الإجهاض، بسبب حدوث تقلصات وانقباضات قوية وسريعة فيه.

14. أورام ليفية في أماكن دقيقة ومعينة في الرحم، لا يستمر الحمل إلا إذا أزيل الورم الليفي بالعملية الجراحية.

15. ضعف عضلة عنق الرحم التي تكون في العادة منقبضة ومقفلة ولا تسمح بنزول الجنين قبل موعده، وهذه، إذا فقدت قدرتها على الانقباض، لسبب من الأسباب، فإنها تؤدي إلى الإجهاض ما بين الشهر الثالث والشهر السادس من الحمل، بسبب ثقل الجنين الضاغط عليها، فتخرج محتويات الرحم بسهولة وغالبا بدون ألم . ومعالجة هذا الوضع تكون بوضع رباط حول عنق الرحم بسهولة وغالبا بدون ألم . ومعالجة هذا الوضع تكون بوضع رباط حول عنق الرحم وشدة بقوة بواسطة جراحة بسيطة، على أن تتم إزالته عندما يحين وقت الولادة. 


* أنــــــواع الإجهــاض التلقائي:
ا- الإجهاض المهدد:هو بالأخرى الحمل المهدد بالإجهاض ويعطي إنذارا للسيدة بأن حملها في خطر، تتلخص أعراضه في حدوث آلام خفيفة في أسفل البطن وظهور كميات قليلة من الدم مرة أو عدة مرات . وتستدعى هذه الحالة الراحة التامة مع العلاج والامتناع عن ممارسة العلاقات الجنسية، وبذلك يمكن المحافظة على الجنين.
2- الإجهاض المحتم:أي الإجهاض الذي يكون حتميا ولا يستطيع أحد إيقافه . في هذه الحالة يكون الألم شديدا وواضحا، والطلقات منتظمة والنزيف أقوى من الحالة السابقة إلى حين يتسع عنق الرحم وتخرج محتوياته من جوفه بأكملها من دون أي تدخل خارجي.
3- الإجهاض الناقص:هو الإجهاض غير الكامل . ويعني ذلك أن جزءا من مخلفات الجنين تبقى في جوف الرحم مما يستدعى تدخل الطبيب لإجراء عملية جراحية لقحط ما تبقى من أنسجة وتنظيف الرحم.
4- الإجهاض المتكرر:هو حدوث الإجهاض تلقائيا أكثر من ثلاث مرات متتالية. ويعود السبب في الإجهاض المتكرر إلى وجود خلل في التوازن الهرموني أو وجود عيب تكويني في الرحم، أو تمزقات عضله الرحم أو أورام ليفية في الرحم. وتستوجب هذه الحالات كشفا طبيا دقيقا وإجراء فحوصات شاملة بما في ذلك التصوير الصوتي والشعاعي للرحم وملحقاته لمعرفة الأسباب.
5- الإجهاض المتعفن:في هذه الحالة يحدث تلوث في محتويات الرحم عن طريق العدوى بالميكروبات المعدية لدى السيدة الحامل، أو عن طريق الإجهاض المفتعل . من أهم أعراضه ارتفاع شديد في درجات الحرارة ونزول إفرازات دموية ذات رائحة كريهة من المهبل، وأوجاع في الرأس وتعكر في المزاج . ومثل هذه الحالة تستدعى المعالجة الفورية في المستشفى بإعطاء السيدة المضادات الحيوية الفعالة (الأنتبيوتيك) وعدم القيام بأي فحص رحمي قبل زوال أعراض الالتهاب نظرا للخطر الذي يهدد السيدة.


* تشخيـــص سبــب الإجهــــاض التلقائي:

هل كل نقطة دم تشاهدها المرآة على سروالها الداخلي خلال الحمل دليل على الإجهاض؟
بالطبع لا ! ولكنها حافز، أو إنذار للمرآة كي تتوجه إلى الطبيب ليجري لها الفحوص اللازمة لمعرفة ما إذا كانت حالة الحمل طبيعية أو معرضة للإجهاض الحقيقي. ومن بين هذه التحاليل:
1. الفحوص الهورمونية الخاصة بالحمل.
2. تحليل الدم ونسبة السكر في الدم.
3. التصوير الصوتي ذو المستوى العالي من الدقة الذي يحدد عمر الجنين وتكوينه وحالة أعضائه وضربات قلبه وحجمه وقياسه، كما يمكن، بواسطة هذا الفحص الحديث، بيان تشوهات الرحم وعيوبه التكوينية، وكذلك ضغط عضلات عنق الرحم، أو وجود ورم ليفي بالرحم، كما يساعد على معرفة حجم الرحم.
4. فحص الدم لاكتشاف الإصابة بجرثومة "التوكسوبلازمور" التي تسبب نسبة عالية من الإجهاضات عند المرآة.
5. فحص زغابات المشيمة وفحوص وراثية أخرى وجينية لاكتشاف وجود عاهات وتشوهات عند الجنين. 


* طــرق الوقـايــــــة من الإجهــــاض التلقائي:
1. الاستلقاء على الفراش طول المدة الزمنية المطلوبة، والاسترخاء النفسي والجسدي، والمواظبة على تناول الأدوية المضادة للإجهاض.
2. الامتناع عن ممارسة الجنس كليا حتى يزول خطر الإجهاض.
3. عدم الاستحمام بالاستلقاء في المغطس، بل وقوفا إذا دعت الحاجة.
4. عدم القيام بجهد جسدي كرفع الأثقال والسفر الطويل.
5. الابتعاد عن الأماكن المشبوهة التي تحدث فيها مشاكسات وعدم قيادة السيارة تفاديا للاصطدام.
6. عدوى جرثومية مؤكدة تؤثر على تكوين الجنين.

م/ن
تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## أمل الظهور

*موضوع متميز ومتكامل* 


*معلومات مفيده*


*ربي يتمم حمل كل ام* 


*على القوة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موضوح وطرح قيم ومهم
يعطيش الله العافية على هيك معلومات

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشكورين يالغلااا على التواصل الراائع
موفقين لكل خير
لاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## نور الشمس

موضوع رائع يادمعه طفله

تشكراااااااااااااااات

----------


## نبراس،،،

معلوماات وتوصياات هااامه جدا
 على الامهاات ان تأخذهاا بعيين الاعتباار 
كل الشكر لك اختي دمعه ولطرحك القيم 
تحياتيلك دمت بخيير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلمـــــــــوا يالغلاااا على التواصل الحلـــو
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 
طرح هادف وملف مُتكامل....ومعلومات قيّمة للغاية ... 
ربي يثبت كل جنين ويحفظه بجوف الأم... 
وربي يرزق كل محروم...بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 

غاليتي...يعطيك العافية على هذا الطرح الموفق.... 
شكري لكل جهد تبعثيه... 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلمـــــوا دموع على وجودك الحلو
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

مععلوماات هاامة جدا غاليتي ’’

دمتي بموفقيه دائما ...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

خلا ولاعدم من جميل وجودك

----------


## دموع ليلى

معلومات مفيدة وقيمة لكل ام حامل ومتكاملة اعطاكى اللةاختى الذرية الصالحة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*تسلمين غناتي دموع ليلى على المرور الحلو*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*تسلمين يالغلا*
*موضوووع جدااا مفيد*
*الله يعطيك العافيه يارب*
*موفقه لكل خير*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

طرح قيم  شامل ووافي وجهد مبارك ان شاء الله 

اختي الكريمة دمعة طفلة يتيمه شكري وكل التقدير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*عذاب المشاعر*
*ملكة سبأ*
*لاخلا ولاعدم منكم غناتي*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه على التواصل الطيب*

----------

